# Google Talk Help



## expertno.1 (Aug 26, 2005)

whenever i use google talk and click on sign in i get a message

"could not authenticate to server" now ahts this

how to solve it


----------



## kalpik (Aug 26, 2005)

Check ur username and password again. Maybe u entered it incorrectly! Also see if ur firewall allows googletalk.exe access.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 26, 2005)

Are yaar!
Thats the problem I'l also facing.
So many times I mentioned this problem in Google Talk thread, but no1 replied!
I can't login in Google Talk till now...
I'm facing same problem with all my GMail IDs.
I hv checked all the things...


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 26, 2005)

i have cheked my all other gmail ids also

atleast 5

none of them happened 

help me


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

try logging on to the mail server and then into ur talk client ....

Idid that the 1st time...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

also, try disablin the pop service...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 26, 2005)

I already tried both of them , when i installed it.
Ne other solution?


----------



## Delta (Aug 27, 2005)

I have same problem. I tried above instructions. nothing happens, just a message of "could not authenticate server" pop-ups.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 27, 2005)

I think it hv something to do with windows updates.
I mean may be some windows critical update r causing this ERROR.
R u all guys, who facing this problem, using Windows XP?
cauz I'm using XP and facing the problem...


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 27, 2005)

> I think it hv something to do with windows updates.
> I mean may be some windows critical update r causing this ERROR.



no, updates cant be a problem cos i can connect successfully and i have no updates installed. i have just fresh XP pro.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 27, 2005)

mine s everything updated byt is it not logging in


----------



## Generic Superhero (Aug 27, 2005)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I think it hv something to do with windows updates.
> I mean may be some windows critical update r causing this ERROR.
> R u all guys, who facing this problem, using Windows XP?
> cauz I'm using XP and facing the problem...



I am using Windows XP with SP2. and all updates r also installed. Google Talk is working just fine. I also have zone alarm pro installed. But no probs.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

try configuring the firewall buddie


----------



## Delta (Aug 27, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> try configuring the firewall buddie



Firewall is configured properly. I tried to disable firewall and signing in to talk, but it didn't worked.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 27, 2005)

and what about me ?

i dont use any firewall at all

everything updated

how to solve the problem


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

umm.
try disablin the pop service...
i did that and then started the talk


----------



## cyrux (Aug 27, 2005)

This is just the Beta version. It will have some probs initially .wait for the final release


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 27, 2005)

i ahve done all the above mentioned thingies but no vail i am gonnac unistall it

its like hell 

thnaks all of u for ur replies


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah me too, I hv three ids in gmail. There is no problem with two of them but the third always gives the message as stated above. plz help someone..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 27, 2005)

Seems there is no solution for this problem...

I hv check on nother comp, which doesnt hv firewall installed, but no benefit.
I hv checked with other GMail IDs (in which one is newly created), but no benefit.
I hv checked by disabling POP service, but no benefit.

Hope some1 will find out the solution or Google will release nother new version or fix for this problem!!!


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 27, 2005)

Google is having probs.

In orkut also, many a times server problem.

In google talk, again the same.

Try after few days, i think it should work fine.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 27, 2005)

HURRAH!!!!!!!!
I found the solution...

Guys!
I was doing r&d with my browser's settings to make it work.
And VOILLA I got the solution.

Simply disable the *SSL* option in ur browser's settings.

*In Firefox:*

goto: Tools -> Options -> Advanced -> Security
& uncheck both checkboxes *Use SSL 2.0, Use SSL 3.0*.

*In Internet Explorer*

goto: Tools -> Internet Options -> Advanced -> Security
& uncheck both checkboxes *Use SSL 2.0, Use SSL 3.0*.

It worked for me.
Pls guys tell here if it works for u too or not?


----------



## nix (Aug 28, 2005)

*hi*

no pal it didn't work for me   
maybe coz the thing is new...it will take some more time to figure out what the problem is or good if google releases a fixed update.


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 28, 2005)

how can ssl options be connected to a this program?? no mate... your soln. didn't work


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 28, 2005)

Come on..

This is a Jabber and is in NO WAY connected to ur browser!!!


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 28, 2005)

how google talk is connected to a browser ?


----------



## vignesh (Aug 28, 2005)

Google Talk is not connected to  a browser.


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 28, 2005)

I did a simple  thing.

I downloaded Google Talk again and installed it, it now works fine.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 28, 2005)

FasTrack said:
			
		

> I did a simple  thing.
> 
> I downloaded Google Talk again and installed it, it now works fine.



doesn't works for me


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 28, 2005)

hmm, complex problem here...
*www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=23944


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 28, 2005)

> hmm, complex problem here...
> *www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=23944



already done that

any other upaaye


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 28, 2005)

Did u try askin them ur question ?


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 28, 2005)

i have psoted the qery two days ago ...no reply till now


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 28, 2005)

Don't know guys!
But that trick working for me.
When I again check SSL options, I can't login to Google Talk, and after deselecting the SSL options I can login to Google Talk.
It means its the SSL options that r causing the problem.

Did u guys uncheck both SSL options (2.0 and 3.0) in both Internet Explorer and Firefox (if u r using both) and as well as in Opera too (if u r using it too).

Pls check it again.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 2, 2005)

*Google TALK problem: Not connecting!!*

Hello  everyone,
 After I downlaoded Google TALK, I started it and logged on and invited a lot of frnds 2 use Google TALK.
  The next day, when I started Google TALK, I filled in my username and password, but it did not log on and it said that COULD NOT CONNECT TO SERVER.
  Then till today, the same problem exists. I even mailed the GOogle People but their hints too did not work. I don't understand that when I did not change any setting why did it stop logging in ?? GMail is working fine with me!!!
 P.S: I am not behind any proxy and use 56K dial-up


----------



## crashuniverse (Sep 2, 2005)

no problems wid ur settings
just a problem wid server and happens at most of the places simultaneously.
same prob here.


----------



## legolas (Sep 2, 2005)

i wonder, it will get over!! i mean the prbs with teh server... out of my more than 100 attempts, i hav connected once! :d

/legolas


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 2, 2005)

_Threads merged_


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 2, 2005)

wat the hell is going on
5 days passed and the same problem here

anyone has any other idea how to solve this ?


----------



## crashuniverse (Sep 3, 2005)

haha! regional problems i guess.

i m in pune, send 30 mails a day, login orkut 15 times and stay there for more than 6 hrs a day and i m workin' on 95% + efficiency/success rate whatever u call.

is it so, google supports fast connections / ISPs and gives it more preference over the slower ones. well i dont' know but thats pretty much possible. 

or take it as a two word. <just kiddin'>


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, whatever the case, atleast it should login once. The return mail of Google people did not say anything regarding server probs..! And if GMail and Orkut are running splendidly why should we think that GOogle is having server probs?? 
Any solution till now??
As for firewalls, well, I don't have any firewall installed.. Only the WIN XP SP2 firewall works in the background. Google Talk worked the first time after installation so what's the prob. now??


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

i have no firewall . disabled the antivirus

disabled everything

but no way hozay


----------



## harish_21_10 (Sep 3, 2005)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> HURRAH!!!!!!!!
> I found the solution...
> 
> Guys!
> ...


Hey thats cool man even my problem solved with this solution well thanks Vishal.

Hey expert no.1, try and look for ur solution here: *www.google.com/support/talk/bin/topic.py?topic=1191
Or contact google team here *www.google.com/support/talk/bin/request.py?contact_type=bugs&Action.Search=Continue they may help out


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

i have already did that as qwerty maniac told

i have took their help also but no reply

and that opage is sueless for me

gmail not working till now for me

hope it will work after 4 yeras


----------



## prabhatmohit (Sep 3, 2005)

Eben now the problem is not solved...For those whose ggofle talk is owrking did u d/l it form the google's site itself or any other source??


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 4, 2005)

Ofcourse, from Google TALK's website. Do you suspect hacking everywhere?? I wonder if TALK from any other source would be a modified one.. BUt if it was working once installed what's wrong now? ?TO disable SSL and TLS??
 Tried what you said.. BUT DID NOT WORK....


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 4, 2005)

> Eben now the problem is not solved...For those whose ggofle talk is owrking did u d/l it form the google's site itself or any other source??



i had downlaoded it from googles site thrice

now watz up ?


----------



## digidream (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi,

I m facing the same problem here in Kanpur. But I have to try 4-5 times & it connects, not the 100 times. Solution needed.


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 4, 2005)

I have Xp prof+SP2... no other updates.. only SP2 inbuilt firewall...
Google Talk is working fine.


----------



## raasm287 (Sep 6, 2005)

any final soln....


----------



## mohit sharma (Sep 6, 2005)

well i don't  get any problem like this at all !


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 6, 2005)

now the final soultion is that "there is no soultion"

yeh google ka server problem

the google wahnts the google does

still its in beat satge

wait for the final version (this is the solutin)


----------

